# why is it so difficult finding a job? NYC



## dwonkaniel (May 30, 2013)

Hello, 
I've been a certified Emt-B since 2010 with two years volley experience and 4 months of BLS transport experience

I've been searching for a job in the NYC area but so far I've been rejected from 2 other transport jobs.  What do I need to do for my application/resume to be more competitive?


----------



## dwonkaniel (May 30, 2013)

Does passing your NREMT help?


----------



## Chief Complaint (May 30, 2013)

Go to medic school.


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 30, 2013)

It should not be that hard... There is plenty of jobs in NYC last I checked.

You should be applying for FDNY regardless.


----------



## dwonkaniel (May 30, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> It should not be that hard... There is plenty of jobs in NYC last I checked.
> 
> You should be applying for FDNY regardless.



I plan on applying for fdny when the next test comes around would you happen to know any specific companies that are hiring?


----------



## JPat86 (May 30, 2013)

dwonkaniel said:


> I plan on applying for fdny when the next test comes around would you happen to know any specific companies that are hiring?



What borough are you in? My company is always hiring.... in staten island there are 3 transport companies that are always looking for people.


----------



## dwonkaniel (May 30, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> What borough are you in? My company is always hiring.... in staten island there are 3 transport companies that are always looking for people.



I'm in queens what are the names of the companies?


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 30, 2013)

JPat86 said:


> What borough are you in? My company is always hiring.... in staten island there are 3 transport companies that are always looking for people.



That's because no one wants to commute to SI lol.

Strong Island is the place to be.




dwonkaniel said:


> I plan on applying for fdny when the next test comes around would you happen to know any specific companies that are hiring?



Not sure. Been out of the game a little while.

911 companies are harder to get jobs with especially with no experience.

Transcare is the parent to many hospital based units.

St. Luke's Roosevelt
Bronx-Lebanon
Mt. Sinai
Northshore LIJ
Jamaica Hospital
New York Presbyterian

LIJ/Presbyterian would be the optimal two companies to get on with outside FDNY but you usually need to know someone.

If you are a young guy/girl FDNY would be the best thing in the world for you. They pay less, but not everything about your job can be measured by your paycheck.


----------



## Ecgg (May 30, 2013)

You probably get into FDNY position before even getting an interview in the aforementioned hospitals. Look for IFT companies that would be your best bet.


----------



## Scott33 (May 30, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Strong Island is the place to be



It will be when the new protocols roll out.


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 30, 2013)

Scott33 said:


> It will be when the new protocols roll out.



They are basically the same as NYC with a couple additions.

Nothing groundbreaking or comparable to more progressive regions of the country.


----------



## Scott33 (May 30, 2013)

I dunno. A cc is going to be, more or less, where a medic was a few years ago.

Then there is the RSI...


----------



## firecoins (May 30, 2013)

who uses a CC in the city?  Nassau County maybe but not the 5 boroughs


----------



## Scott33 (May 31, 2013)

My comment was about Long Island. NYC don't use CCs although there are plenty of them around.

Most ALS providers in Nassau and Suffolk are CCs.


----------



## NYMedic828 (May 31, 2013)

Not particularly fond of the CC program... Its an easy loop-hole to allowing volunteer services to acquire ALS providers with minimal training.

If paramedic isn't enough, CC sure as hell isn't...


But anyway, OP monitor this site for FDNY listings.

www.nyc.gov/dcas


----------



## ksquire222 (Jun 13, 2013)

I would definitely look in to TransCare. They are always hiring. As NYCMedic828 stated, you can promote in to the 911 system through them.


----------



## J B (Jun 13, 2013)

dwonkaniel said:


> why is it so difficult finding a job? NYC
> 
> I've been searching for a job in the NYC area but so far I've been rejected from 2 other transport jobs.



You have little experience, applied to 2 places and weren't hired, and it's "so difficult" to find a job... Try working in literally any other field aside from maybe garbage collecting :wacko:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 13, 2013)

J B said:


> You have little experience, applied to 2 places and weren't hired, and it's "so difficult" to find a job... Try working in literally any other field aside from maybe garbage collecting :wacko:



Its actually next to impossible to get on sanitation in NYC... good gig.


----------



## Trashtruck (Jun 16, 2013)

Most urban municipal sanitation gigs are very hard to get.
People make fun of being a trashman(woman, to be PC), but who's really laughing when they see the pay/benefits?


----------

